# Application Exercice et sport en salle



## antho63 (27 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour, 

J'ai fait acquisition de ma toute première Apple Watch : une Apple Watch SE Nike 44mm.

Ma question sur porte sur l'utilisation de l'application Exercice intégrée à WatchOS et la pratique de sport en salle.

Est-ce faut que je sélectionne manuellement  les exercices à la main un par un comme le rameur, tapis de course etc quand ils sont disponibles dans l'application et le reste utiliser l'exercice "Fractionné" ?
Ou alors dois-je ultiser "Fractionné" tout le long d'une séance ?

Je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair dans mes propos  

Vos réponses me seront d'une grande aide

(si le sujet n'est pas au bon endroit, un modérateur pourra le déplacer ?)


----------



## MrTom (27 Septembre 2020)

Hello, oui en effet tu sélectionnes les différents exercices au fur et à mesure.


----------



## antho63 (27 Septembre 2020)

D’accord, mais ceux qui n’y sont pas ? Je mets fractionné à chaque fois ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

antho63 a dit:


> D’accord, mais ceux qui n’y sont pas ? Je mets fractionné à chaque fois ?


Vous devez pouvoir en ajouter 
voir en bas de la liste sur la watch


----------



## MrTom (27 Septembre 2020)

Tu as aussi « renforcement traditionnel » ou « cardio et renforcement »


----------

